# Stories and Pics



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Post a story or pic of the first fish you caught for the 2010 fishing year. I want to encourage all fishermen to keep a close record of all your fish for 2010. Be sure to take a camera with you each trip. You never know when you will get the big one! Pics are a great way to establish memories. So let the first fish reports begin. I believe 2010 will be a great year of fishing! RTR!


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

Sorry I meant to put this post under off topic. Mr. PFF Moderator if you can move this post to off topic that's fine. If not no big deal I guess


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

i have lost my first fish of 2010 twice and it is driving me crazy. ill get em sometime this week.


----------



## Live4Fish (May 12, 2009)

bonita sadly


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

my first fish for 2010 was a decent steel head i caught up on erie. it was 16 outside and when you would pull your line out of the water it would be stiff with ice. i actually snatched her in the mouth. was swimming SO SLOW and just wouldnt eat but i saw her mouth move and my line moved so i commenced jacking and it was fish on. one of the more boring fights actually im lucky she didnt run because my rod tip was frozen solid and could not reel in had to thaw it out with my mouth to gain line. amd when we brought her out of the water she spawned right there!!! kinda weird actually. but she swam off fine, slow but to deep water.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Jan. first at around 815pm, super cold on the beach that night! 25" and in the cooler it went.


----------



## onemorecast (Feb 16, 2009)

I got my first fish of 2010. A nice black drum from the gulf. We killed em today. Keep an eye out for the post in surf fishing section.


----------

